# Pour ou contre l'oubli informatique ?



## Dionysos-06 (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour, anciennement sous un autre pseudo dont l'épellation était gênante pour certains, certains ne m'appréciaient pas trop, d'autres, si en tout cas...

Dommage mais c'est ainsi...

Une proposition récente sur l'oubli numérique au bout d'une certaine date a été faite...

Elle dit qu'il faut arrêter le souvenir éternel que constitue le web et tous les désagréments que cela comporte.

Exemple que dire de l'histoire de telle ou telle personne connaissant des problèmes dans le présent et le futur parce qu'elle aurait fauté dans le passé  ?

Etes-vous pour ou contre l'oubli numérique ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Février 2010)

Chacun est bien entendu libre d'agir comme il veut et il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit de juger ou les partisans ou les détracteurs de "l'oubli numérique"...
Personnellement, j'assume chaque acte, écrit ou parole que je pose, commet ou prononce.
Dès lors, et par exemple, il ne me viendrait jamais à l'esprit de demander l'effacement des milliers de posts que j'ai commis en ces lieux ... ce sont mes mots résultant de mes états d'esprit successifs et je les revendique haut et fort comme l'expression de MA vérité...
Jamais je n'en aurai honte !


----------



## Dionysos-06 (20 Février 2010)

En fait je finissais en quatre lettres sournoises qui percutaient de manière pas très favorable les personnes qui lisaient, vous dites que l'effacement de l'ancien efface également les messages ? Tant pis, j'assume 

C'est dommage à court terme et mieux à long terme


----------



## Gronounours (20 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Bonjour, anciennement sous un autre pseudo dont l'épellation était gênante pour certains, certains ne m'appréciaient pas trop, d'autres, si en tout cas...
> 
> Dommage mais c'est ainsi...
> 
> ...



Mais sinon, on s'en fout un peu de tes petits tracas.


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2010)

Coriolanus ?


----------



## Dionysos-06 (20 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Coriolanus ?



Abandonné ce pseudo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Mais sinon, on s'en fout un peu de tes petits tracas.



Ok, là c'est définitif et j'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'autres connotations 

C'est aussi le problème de pseudonymes ressemblants, j'avais réalisé que je voulais prendre un pseudo qui était déjà et j'ai rajouté trois caractères pour me différencier... Voilà !

J'ai vérifié, en fait l'ancien Dionysos n'est plus actif depuis 2008...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Coriolanus ?


 
Non, Dionysaucisse.


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, Dionysaucisse.



Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.


----------



## Madalvée (20 Février 2010)

En tous cas ça fait plaisir de voir que les Lettres Classiques inspirent encore. Mon pseudo est celui d'un évèque de Verdun au VIIIème siècle.
Je sais, on s'en fout.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2010)

Moi je suis contre l'oubli informatique pour que les générations futures puissent profiter de toutes les conneries postées par julrou.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (20 Février 2010)

Très mérovingien en effet...


----------



## Gronounours (20 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je suis contre l'oubli informatique pour que les générations futures puissent profiter de toutes les conneries postées par julrou.



C'est vrai que vu comme ça, on est de suite contre l'oubli


----------



## Madalvée (20 Février 2010)

Bah, il doit se retenir, il n'a toujours pas posté le Che dans le fil "J'veux du rouge".


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2010)

Dionysos-69 , ça aurait eu plus de gueule  

Mais sinon, comme dit plus haut, on s'en fout un peu, voir même carrément.
Le 1er pseudo va te coller au cul  
Vaut mieux en rire et assumer non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je suis contre l'oubli informatique pour que les générations futures puissent profiter de toutes les conneries postées par julrou.



D'ailleurs, s'il n'assume pas ses conneries, il n'a qu'à changer de pseudo.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, *Dionysaucisse*.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Février 2010)

Oui on évolue, l'oubli c'est aussi l'abandon de la mémoire de certaines fautes passées. La mémoire informatique est terrible pour certaines personnes :

- l'étudiant qui été pris en photo dans une soirée agitée... et dont l'employeur découvre des clichés sur facebook
- le dirigeant de TPE qui demande un crédit, refusé par une banque parce que 20 ans auparavant il avait été contraint de déposer le bilan....

Un droit à l'oubli numérique est important pour le respect des individus, et à mon sens se justifie de plus en plus dans une société de plus en plus conformiste et normée.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Oui on évolue, l'oubli c'est aussi l'abandon de la mémoire de certaines fautes passées. La mémoire informatique est terrible pour certaines personnes :
> 
> - l'étudiant qui été pris en photo dans une soirée agitée... et dont l'employeur découvre des clichés sur facebook




Gros cliché je trouve. Le mec qui arrive pas à se faire embaucher parce qu'il a montré son trou de balle, c'est qu'il est gland, et puis le patron qui refuse un employé parce qu'il a fourré sa queue dans la pièce montée des mariés, bah c'est un crétin, donc dans tous les cas personne n'aura rien perdu.

Et puis idem pour le 2e exemple. Un dépôt de bilan ça s'explique, ça sert aussi d'expérience, et puis même ça se justifie très bien.

Bref moi je m'en fous de tout ça, mais vraiment quoi.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Oui on évolue, l'oubli c'est aussi l'abandon de la mémoire de certaines fautes passées. La mémoire informatique est terrible pour certaines personnes :
> 
> - l'étudiant qui été pris en photo dans une soirée agitée... et dont l'employeur découvre des clichés sur facebook
> - le dirigeant de TPE qui demande un crédit, refusé par une banque parce que 20 ans auparavant il avait été contraint de déposer le bilan....
> ...



Faudrait surtout arrêter d'être coincé du cul de partout et de plus en plus.

On nous parle de la fantastique ère de communication. Il n'en est rien, c'est l'ère du nombrilisme.
Communiquer, implique d'avoir une discussion avant de tirer un jugement.


Et puis franchement, mon patron me vire parce que des photos de moi bourré trainent sur le net (il y en a sûrement déjà ) ? Et bien tant mieux ! C'est que je n'avais pas a bosser pour cet encOlé, et je ne me gênerai pas de le faire savoir. La publicité faite serait sûrement beaucoup plus en sa défaveur qu'envers la mienne.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

L'oubli, pour ou contre ? Qu'il soit informatique ou autre, l'oubli est un phénomène naturel, humain. Il n'est pas ici question d'être pour ou contre : il est inéluctable, même si le web semble permettre un accès plus universel à l'information. Mais ces faux-scandales en ligne sont de l'ordre d'une émotion populacière qui retombe aussi vite qu'un soufflé. Ce qu'on appelle de nos jours le "buzz". Un buzz du jour chasse l'autre de la veille.

Les politiques les plus cyniques, comme Mitterrand par exemple, savaient pertinemment exploiter la capacité d'oubli. Ils laissaient passer la vague. De Pétain au programme commun de la gauche, en passant par le faux-enlèvement et les lois d'exception pendant la Guerre d'Algérie, il avait une conscience totale de cette capacité d'oubli. Et qu'il y ait déjà eu internet à son époque n'eut pas changé grand'chose je crois. Bérégovoy était bien plus faible, et donc certainement bien plus honnête sur ce point, puisqu'au lieu de laisser passer la vague menant à l'oubli inexorable, il s'est acharné à vouloir se défendre jusqu'au bout.

Plus que de droit à l'oubli, je suis en revanche partisan de la notion de respect de la vie privée. Si on me prend en photo à mon insu dans un position délicate, et qu'on la diffuse sans mon accord, je voudrais avoir la capacité légale de la faire retirer au plus vite. Je ne vois pas l'utilité de créer une nouvelle notion qui brouille encore plus les choses.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (21 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Faudrait surtout arrêter d'être coincé du cul de partout et de plus en plus.
> 
> On nous parle de la fantastique ère de communication. Il n'en est rien, c'est l'ère du nombrilisme.
> Communiquer, implique d'avoir une discussion avant de tirer un jugement.
> ...



Un disco pour toi...

Et aussi pour d'autres car c'est finalement une question très intéressante...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




coloquinte a dit:


> L'oubli, pour ou contre ? Qu'il soit informatique ou autre, l'oubli est un phénomène naturel, humain. Il n'est pas ici question d'être pour ou contre : il est inéluctable, même si le web semble permettre un accès plus universel à l'information. Mais ces faux-scandales en ligne sont de l'ordre d'une émotion populacière qui retombe aussi vite qu'un soufflé. Ce qu'on appelle de nos jours le "buzz". Un buzz du jour chasse l'autre de la veille.
> 
> Les politiques les plus cyniques, comme Mitterrand par exemple, savaient pertinemment exploiter la capacité d'oubli. Ils laissaient passer la vague. De Pétain au programme commun de la gauche, en passant par le faux-enlèvement et les lois d'exception pendant la Guerre d'Algérie, il avait une conscience totale de cette capacité d'oubli. Et qu'il y ait déjà eu internet à son époque n'eut pas changé grand'chose je crois. Bérégovoy était bien plus faible, et donc certainement bien plus honnête sur ce point, puisqu'au lieu de laisser passer la vague menant à l'oubli inexorable, il s'est acharné à vouloir se défendre jusqu'au bout.
> 
> Plus que de droit à l'oubli, je suis en revanche partisan de la notion de respect de la vie privée. Si on me prend en photo à mon insu dans un position délicate, et qu'on la diffuse sans mon accord, je voudrais avoir la capacité légale de la faire retirer au plus vite. Je ne vois pas l'utilité de créer une nouvelle notion qui brouille encore plus les choses.



La capacité d'oubli est en effet très importante, hors l'internet la rend très hypothétique...
Exemple classique : on peut retrouver des gens cinq-dix ans après, quand ils ont mis leur véritable identité...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> La capacité d'oubli est en effet très importante, hors l'internet la rend très hypothétique...
> Exemple classique : on peut retrouver des gens cinq-dix ans après, quand ils ont mis leur véritable identité...



Oui mais si on les retrouve 5 à 10 ans après c'est tout simplement... parce qu'on les cherche et qu'on ne les a pas oublié ! Ce n'est pas le fait d'internet, qui n'est ici qu'un stockage, mais le fait d'une volonté individuelle d'aller farfouiner pour savoir si Stéphanie qui faisait tant fantasmer au lycée est finalement devenue une grosse dondon affublée de 3 marmots et d'un mari alcoolo qui la tape (la revanche du puceau onaniste, en somme). 

Internet, médium moderne tourné vers l'avenir, sert aussi paradoxalement à tout un business de la "nostalgie", à un repli vers un passé supposé idyllique : le lycée, l'école, la fac etc. Avec l'accélération du temps provoqué par les NTIC, des trucs qui se sont passés il y a 2 ou 3 ans appartiennent déjà "au bon vieux temps". :mouais:

Look forward ! bon sang !
Ou en mode Julrou : "Du passé faisons table rase !"


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> l'étudiant qui été pris en photo dans une soirée agitée... et dont l'employeur découvre des clichés sur facebook



Et puis bon un simple souriant et détendu : "mais rassurez-vous, je ne fais pas ça pendant mes heures de taf" permettrait je pense de passer outre facilement, à moins d'être en face d'un débile.


----------



## Madalvée (21 Février 2010)

Franchement, je me posais la question quand je postais dans les newsgroups usenet. Qui va oujourd'hui fouiller dans ce mammouth du web ? De même, de nombreux forums de 2000-2002 ont disparu et ne se trouvent pas dans le cache google. Qui s'y interessera quand le web sera en 3d hollographique et odorama ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Franchement, je me posais la question quand je postais dans les newsgroups usenet. Qui va oujourd'hui fouiller dans ce mammouth du web ? De même, de nombreux forums de 2000-2002 ont disparu et ne se trouvent pas dans le cache google. Qui s'y interessera quand le web sera en 3d hollographique et odorama ?




Et pourtant il paraît que les DRH chassent sur ces terres :rateau:
Mais tannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnt mieuuuuuuuuuuuuuux !!
J'ai rien à cacher !!
Et puis cette ado de 12 était consentante de toute façon


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Et puis bon un simple souriant et détendu : "mais rassurez-vous, je ne fais pas ça pendant mes heures de taf" permettrait je pense de passer outre facilement, à moins d'être en face d'un débile.



Je ne partage pas cet optimisme. 
Le conformisme et la volonté de faire en sorte que le salarié soit dédié à sa boîte et à la "culture d'entreprise" y compris dans sa vie privée est bien une réalité chez bien des recruteurs. C'est même une méthode de management. 
Quand on voit déjà les discriminations de toutes sortes à l'embauche et l'omerta sur celles-ci de la part des DRH, je doute que voir un candidat à poil avec une plume dans le cul sur le web n'ait pas d'incidence sur le seul fait d'être ou non convoqué à un entretien d'embauche.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Je ne partage pas cet optimisme.
> Le conformisme et la volonté de faire en sorte que le salarié soit dédié à sa boîte et à la "culture d'entreprise" y compris dans sa vie privée est bien une réalité chez bien des recruteurs. C'est même une méthode de management.
> Quand on voit déjà les discriminations de toutes sortes à l'embauche et l'omerta sur celles-ci de la part des DRH, je doute que voir un candidat à poil avec une plume dans le cul sur le web n'ait pas d'incidence sur le seul fait d'être ou non convoqué à un entretien d'embauche.



Certes, c'est vrai, mais je ne bosse pour ces gens là, pas envie de me jeter par la fenêtre


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Bonjour, anciennement sous un autre pseudo dont l'épellation était gênante pour certains, certains ne m'appréciaient pas trop, d'autres, si en tout cas...



C'est marrant, tu l'aurais pas précisé on s'en serait jamais douté. 
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Moi, je ne parviens pas à me souvenir de toute la cohorte numérique des amateurs de vieux grecs.

J'y pese et puis j'oublie
c'est la vie, c'est la vie.


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2010)

Cette discussion restera dans les annales


----------



## Dionysos-06 (21 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est marrant, tu l'aurais pas précisé on s'en serait jamais douté.
> :sleep:



Mais on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde hélas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------




coloquinte a dit:


> Je ne partage pas cet optimisme.
> Le conformisme et la volonté de faire en sorte que le salarié soit dédié à sa boîte et à la "culture d'entreprise" y compris dans sa vie privée est bien une réalité chez bien des recruteurs. C'est même une méthode de management.
> Quand on voit déjà les discriminations de toutes sortes à l'embauche et l'omerta sur celles-ci de la part des DRH, je doute que voir un candidat à poil avec une plume dans le cul sur le web n'ait pas d'incidence sur le seul fait d'être ou non convoqué à un entretien d'embauche.



C'est dommage, justement, la discrimination à l'embauche, j'en souffre depuis 1998, presque pas travaillé 

"Le travail c'est la santé, ne rien faire c'est la conserver, les prisonniers du boulot ne font pas de vieux os" ose-je citer.



Et pourtant ce n'est pas la volonté qui manquait 
L'homme est fait pour agir pas pour rester sur place


----------



## Gronounours (21 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> C'est dommage, justement, la discrimination à l'embauche, j'en souffre depuis 1998, presque pas travaillé



On peut pas trop trop leur en vouloir pour ce qu'on en voit


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Cette discussion restera dans les annales



Bacchanales eut été plus approprié


:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Backanales eut été plus approprié


Si tu préfère la levrette ça te regarde!


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si tu préfère la levrette ça te regarde!



Je m'insurge contre cette prise de position des partisans de la position du missionnaire !! 

Et c'est quoi ce détournement de post en citation !! 

Je comprends mieux julrou15 d'un coup !!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Février 2010)

vies exemplaires, mais celà n'est pas forcément le cas pour tout le monde.... imaginez que demain ce soit un crédit pour l'achat de votre maison qui vous soit refusé parce que vous étiez fumeur il y a 5 ans, ou que vous aviez posté sur un site de dietétique alors que vous pesiez 50 kgs de plus... impensable ?
je ne suis pas spécialement paranoiaque, mais c'est à mon sens l'un des effets négatifs de cette permanence des bases de données, et du caractère de plus en plus performants des moteurs de recherche rendent ce risque très réaliste.

Pour ce qui est des chefs d'entreprises, qui se sont plantés, il existe des sanctions pénales et commerciales (interdiction de gérer...) qui suffisent pourquoi les handicaper encore des années plus tard ? de toute manière les vrais escrocs agiront sous le couvert d'hommes de paille et ne seront pas toujours identifiés.

Alors oui, je trouve que l'oubli numérique, et le nettoyage de bases de données qui concernent des personnes physiques est un des éléments qui vont devoir être mis en place dans peu de temps, afin de préserver nos vies privées et nos droits élémentaires.... Imaginez aussi que dans peu de temps avec l'ensemble des caméras de vidéos surveillance et des logiciels de reconnaissance morphologique des données sur vos déplacements, sur les gens que vous rencontrez pourraient se retrouver sur la place publique..... c'est pour le moment de l'anticipation mais cela n'est pas à exclure puisque cette technologie est quasi mature


----------



## Gronounours (22 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> vies exemplaires, mais celà n'est pas forcément le cas pour tout le monde.... imaginez que demain ce soit un crédit pour l'achat de votre maison qui vous soit refusé parce que vous étiez fumeur il y a 5 ans, ou que vous aviez posté sur un site de dietétique alors que vous pesiez 50 kgs de plus... impensable ?



Non. Juste un gros pain dans sa gueule. 

Si ça rêgle rien, ça soulage. Et puis des banques, y'en a d'autres.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (22 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> vies exemplaires, mais celà n'est pas forcément le cas pour tout le monde.... imaginez que demain ce soit un crédit pour l'achat de votre maison qui vous soit refusé parce que vous étiez fumeur il y a 5 ans, ou que vous aviez posté sur un site de dietétique alors que vous pesiez 50 kgs de plus... impensable ?
> je ne suis pas spécialement paranoiaque, mais c'est à mon sens l'un des effets négatifs de cette permanence des bases de données, et du caractère de plus en plus performants des moteurs de recherche rendent ce risque très réaliste.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des chefs d'entreprises, qui se sont plantés, il existe des sanctions pénales et commerciales (interdiction de gérer...) qui suffisent pourquoi les handicaper encore des années plus tard ? de toute manière les vrais escrocs agiront sous le couvert d'hommes de paille et ne seront pas toujours identifiés.
> ...



Bien dit ! Un disco pour vous !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> On peut pas trop trop leur en vouloir pour ce qu'on en voit



Ce qu'on en voit 

Des handicapés en général ?

C'est que j'ai entendu parler de travailleurs "reconnus handicapés" qui trouvaient facilement du travail et se faisaient virer un mois après, et ils recommençaient souvent, et je comprends que ça fausse la crédibilité de  l'ensemble des concernés


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Non. Juste un gros pain dans sa gueule.



Avec des raisins ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2010)

C'est quand même assez égocentrée cette discussion



			
				divinité_des_alpes_maritimes a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pour l'oubli, sur un forum informatique, de mon pseudo qui fait tourner de l'il ; et pour le souvenir, toujours sur ce même forum, de mon pseudo qui fait tourner la tête



Nan ?!


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> On peut pas trop trop leur en vouloir pour ce qu'on en voit



Mais non, il est sourd...


----------



## Dionysos-06 (23 Février 2010)

C'est pour cela qu'existe l'expression "un dialogue de sourds"...

Je ne suis ni sourd ni bien entendant, je suis entre les deux 

Et c'est assez gênant car quand quelqu'un parle parfois je confond les mots phonétiquement proches...

Voilà, pour bien comprendre les gens il faut savoir bien écouter les gens, mais que faire quand on souffre d'un tel handicap ?

Croyez-moi ou pas mais la déficience auditive est de loin l'handicap le moins visible 

Voilà, j'ai apporté ma pierre...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> C'est pour cela qu'existe l'expression "un dialogue de sourds"...
> 
> Je ne suis ni sourd ni bien entendant, je suis entre les deux
> 
> ...


c'est plus une pierre, c'est un gisant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est plus une pierre, c'est un gisant



de cérumen.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Bonjour, anciennement sous un autre pseudo dont l'épellation était gênante pour certains, certains ne m'appréciaient pas trop, d'autres, si en tout cas...
> 
> Dommage mais c'est ainsi...
> 
> ...



c'est un des sujets que devrait examiner la CNIL, mais aussi les sociétés commerciales qui possèdent des bases de données importantes.

Il y a le Web, mais il y a aussi les bases de données qui créent un casier numérique pour chacun d'entre nous. C'est un peu flippant, et lorsque l'on voit comment peuvent être utilisées ces données quelques années plus tard... ressorties de leur contexte, et utilisées dans un but qui diffère de manière importante au but suivi initialement


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2010)

Bien dit, un disco pour vous. 

...


Nan j'déconne.


----------



## jugnin (24 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bien dit, un disco pour vous.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Quel bout-en-train, ce bobby, il a bien mérité un disco.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Je ne suis ni sourd ni bien entendant, je suis entre les deux



Bon sang ! Un centriste ! iDuck n'est plus seul !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Février 2010)

lol ... je ne savais que cela existait encore et pour combien de temps, nous aimons trop notre vie politique bi polaire ....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Quel bout-en-train, ce bobby, il a bien mérité un disco.


 
*J'en é mare du disco, cé tous des zenculés les discofile, et tou les vendeure de disco sont des ipocrite qui dizent que le disco cé bien alor que cé maime pas vrai, je revan tou mon matériel disco qui marche pa de tout fasson et jenkule lé modo du disco ossi !*
*le disco sa fou les boules.*

*Je ne vai pas repasser au punk parce que merde, j'vai p'têtre essayé le funk, tiens.*


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2010)

Alors là je suis choqué pour de bon.


----------



## jugnin (25 Février 2010)

Et on écrit _iPocrite_. C'est une convention.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *J'en é mare du disco, cé tous des zenculés les discofile, et tou les vendeure de disco sont des ipocrite qui dizent que le disco cé bien alor que cé maime pas vrai, je revan tou mon matériel disco qui marche pa de tout fasson et jenkule lé modo du disco ossi !*
> *le disco sa fou les boules.*
> 
> *Je ne vai pas repasser au punk parce que merde, j'vai p'têtre essayé le funk, tiens.*



Merci de poster dans le fil adéquat, celui où l'on veut du rouge


----------

